# What does BustedTees, PhatRags, etc... use?



## BAD311 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm curious as to what BustedTees.com, PhatRags.com, SnorgTees.com, and the other t-shirt sites that are popular use for their online ecommerce stores. Are they custom built or do they use a script program? I'm willing to pay for a premade script, but need to find something. Can anyone be of held? I currently use osCommerce, but it is simply not user friendly.


----------



## AwesomeNinja (Jan 13, 2008)

SnorgTees.com Uses Joomla
and
the rest i think are custom scripts


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Not sure what Busted and the others use, but it seems the most popular one around here is CubeCart. 

I started using it recently, and I'm pretty happy with it. It is certainly much more user friendly than osCommerce. The latest version is not free, though it is quite inexpensive. And the previous version which is also excellent is available for free.

There are lots of mods and "skins" available, so it's pretty easy to customize without a lot of knowledge or hassle.


----------



## Q. (Nov 30, 2007)

AwesomeNinja said:


> SnorgTees.com Uses Joomla
> and
> the rest i think are custom scripts



Silly question... how did you find out that Snorg uses Joomla?


----------



## AwesomeNinja (Jan 13, 2008)

Q. said:


> Silly question... how did you find out that Snorg uses Joomla?


If i were to be bothered i could of looked at the source, but you see the favicon, its like a icon when you go on something its the default of joomlas hence the site is powered by joomla


----------



## BAD311 (Nov 17, 2007)

wow, SnorgTees.com actually uses osCommerce 

Go to http://www.snorgtees.com/stylesheet.css

Open the style sheet in notepad and you can clearly read the osCommerce copyright info.

Very interesting.


----------



## azballbusters (Jan 8, 2008)

Does CubeCart have apparel specific features that makes it popular in this forum? Specifically interested in the ability for customers to upload graphics.

thx -


----------



## The TShirt Man (Jan 24, 2008)

I have tried to use oscommerce but it is very difficult, we have used our own script on my website. I beleive it is always better to be unique. although being on oscommerce does give you the automatic advantage of being auto listed as a link on a popular site. 
Does anyone have any opinions on where silverlighht is going to take the internet when it comes out


----------

